# ATTN: Current customers, Eastern Arc



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

I am a current customer. Today Harrisburg, pa locals were lit up(HD). I went on the tech chat on Dish's site, and asked why I can't get them, the guy was very helpful, he told me I can get them with the new Dish, so he scheduled me for this Saturday to install my new 1000.4 Dish and remove the old 2, 500's I have now. I have been a customer for 8 years now, and he had no problem setting me up to recieve EA, even though many said current customers can't unless you do it your self. I confirmed with him, there are no costs involved to me, monthly or install, and no commitment either. I guess I'll believe it when I see it, but they are comming to mount the Dish saturday between 8-12PM, then I'll do a backflip off the couch watching football in HD


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

That's great!

It looks like that they have changed their policy. Someone in my area called last week and were told that they would have to wait until next Spring. The CSR said _"the 1000.4 dish is for NEW customers ONLY"_.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

I had just done this as a shot in the dark to see the response on why a current customer couldn't do it, and I never got that far, I asked why I can't see the Hd locals that just went live, and his response was," you need a dish 1000.4, i can shcedule it for you if you like. The new dish will point at the correct location to recieve all you current channels and the new HD locals."

I was set back by that, so I made sure to ask several times that there is no cost or commitment, and he replied,"no" everytime.


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

And were did you do his at?


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm happy that your able to get your locals in HD and not have to pay extra to get the sat or extend your contract. In order for me to get them I had to get another sat(500) plus either pay for it or extend my contract. This really pisses me off with how dish does things. Sorry for the rant but I feel better now.:nono2:


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

ally68 said:


> And were did you do his at?


On dish's website, click contact us, then chat, i found the best pick for the chat is the technical department, and my comment is why can't I see new HD locals?

The guy didn't hesitate to schedule me in for the new Dish, I kept waiting for the, oops now wait aminute............speech, or the high cost or commitment, but it never happened, and I'm all set for Saturday.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That is good ... especially for the locals appearing on 77° where the new dish is the best answer. I wonder what DISH will do with customers who still have SD receivers ... I'm considering a split setup (Eastern Arc feeding ViPs, other dish feeding SDs) for my house.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Doesn't matter for me, since E* uplinked my market along with all those others EA markets and turned every single one of them on except for mine. GRRRRR!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

CorpITGuy,

Yours likely were not turned on because DISH doesn't have an agreement with the parent company of your local stations. I would give KATV and KTHV (those are the two that are uplinked and not turned on) and see if they know what is going on. And I have no idea of why the other networks in your market were not uplinked. Those too might not have an agreement with DISH.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

I just called and talked to tech support and they set up an appointment for next Tuesay to change me to eastern arc from a dish 500 and wing dish so I can get my locals in HD in the Jacksonville, FL DMA. He verified that there is no charge for this and also told me I should have a signal strength of at least 60 on all satellites or I should not sign off on the work order. (I currently have a strength of only abut 25 on 61.5.) However, I have now lost my locals until then because of how their system works. They had to be turned off now so they could put in the order to install the new dish in 5 days (according to my 2nd call to tech support)!
I called back and asked for a credit for the 5 days I am going to be without locals and they gave it to me.

The tech said that since this is all new their system is not really set up to convert people from one set of satellites to another so they had to turn off the locals now so they could put the order in for the locals on a different sat. However, this does not explain why I can still get all the other programming on 110, 119, and 61.5 since I will be getting all my programming from other satellites.

He did say to post in the forum that if anyone else has the same problem to be sure and call back for the credit to your account for the time you are without locals that you are paying for. (I am billed for the Digital Home Advantage America's Everything Pak with Locals so my locals are not billed separately!) He said the credit will show up on my next billing statement under the Digital Home Advantage.

If anyone else is going to change to eastern arc to get their HD locals I would suggest that you do it through tech support and if your locals get turned off temporarily be sure to get your account credited for the time you are without locals.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

I have no troubles, still have my sd locals until Saturday, they probly put you in as having no locals to get the deal done


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

projectorguru said:


> I have no troubles, still have my sd locals until Saturday, they probly put you in as having no locals to get the deal done


It could also be the different packages we have, you have HD only and I have the Everthing pak with local and HD and the local programming is not billed separately.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

ahhh, true, could be that, never thought of it that way


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

So bottom line is, if you do switch to eastern arc to get your HD locals and you lose your locals in the process from the time of the order to the time of install be sure to call back tech support immediately to get a credit to your account for the time you are without your locals.


----------



## Radner (Oct 24, 2005)

Well I did as the OP did, and went into the chat mode on the Dish website and went into chat mode with -



> My locals (Harrisburg/York/Lancaster) just went HD (11/19) and I am unable to receive them in HD due to the fact that I have the 2 500 Dish setup. It is my understanding that I will need the 1000.4 dish to receive them in HD.


The tech originally said he was not sure how it would get done, to receive them in HD, until I mentioned the 1000.4 dish again. He came back and said, yep. So I am scheduled for this Saturday between 12-5.

Much thanks to the OP, and if my locals, go away for a few days, no biggy on my part, as I still have my OTA pointing towards Baltimore to pick them up.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Radner said:


> Well I did as the OP did, and went into the chat mode on the Dish website and went into chat mode with -
> 
> The tech originally said he was not sure how it would get done, to receive them in HD, until I mentioned the 1000.4 dish again. He came back and said, yep. So I am scheduled for this Saturday between 12-5.
> 
> Much thanks to the OP, and if my locals, go away for a few days, no biggy on my part, as I still have my OTA pointing towards Baltimore to pick them up.


Your welcome

See Dish can be of help when they want to. You are also in Central PA, as am I, mine is scheduled for 8-12, give me your number, and I'll call when they are done with me and send them on their way to you:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Just got my 1000.4 install setup. Wahoo!


----------



## duffasaurus (Aug 17, 2008)

I had the 1000.4 system installed about two weeks ago and was wondering if anyone knows of the pros and cons of having the reception from sats that are at a lower orbit(61.5, 72 & 77) and perhaps they are older sats? Also, I have had intermittant audio e.g. garbled plus some int. pixilation, audio ok, on Chans 186 & 187!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

ehb224 said:


> So bottom line is, if you do switch to eastern arc to get your HD locals and you lose your locals in the process from the time of the order to the time of install be sure to call back tech support immediately to get a credit to your account for the time you are without your locals.


My guess the the CSR did something wrong. You should NOT lose any channels when an order is put in for a new dish. The way it has been working is once a package is authorized you get the channels from which ever satellites that the dish can see. There was nothing in DISH's system that authorized a satellite slot (or eastern or western arc) just the package that a channel is in. While that _could_ have changed things from my view (I am getting my HD locals from 77 and I never called DISH, just changed the dish myself) I have to wonder.


----------



## Brandie (May 12, 2007)

:hurah: Install set for Wed, 11-26 to be able to receive the JAX hd locals. Had to get new VIP211 for the bedroom or would have lost local channels in there. That would have made wifey mad. Can't have that. No charge for the upgrade to VIP211 from 311. 622 in living room been working great since the day we got over 2 years ago. Did have to commit to 2 year agreement, but that's acceptable as I am not going anywhere - just hope Dish isn't!!!:grin:


----------



## 585960 (Feb 4, 2007)

ehb224 said:


> I just called and talked to tech support and they set up an appointment for next Tuesay to change me to eastern arc from a dish 500 and wing dish so I can get my locals in HD in the Jacksonville, FL DMA. He verified that there is no charge for this and also told me I should have a signal strength of at least 60 on all satellites or I should not sign off on the work order. (I currently have a strength of only abut 25 on 61.5.)


Your signal ought to be in between the 50s and 70s for most transponders on the 61.5. The signal strength isn't as hot on the 72 and even lower on the 77.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

doofasaurus said:


> ... wondering if anyone knows of the pros and cons of having the reception from sats that are at a lower orbit (61.5, 72 & 77) and perhaps they are older sats?


They are all at the same altitude, about 22,300 miles, required of a geosynchronus orbit. The numbers represent their position over the equator in degrees (the equator is a circle which can be) Satellite positions are identified relative to Greenwich, England, 0-180W and 0-180E. For example, 61.5°W is over the Atlantic and 110°W is over a line that passes through Utah. For people on the East coast, a 1000.4 dish points higher in the sky than a 1000.2 aimed at 110/119/129 (and vice versa), making it less likely to have visual obstructions.

Many of the Eastern Arc satellites are old, with E*3 for national channels from 61.5 on its last legs. The other 61.5 sat E*12 is fairly new and carries most of the HD locals that have been added over the last several months, including Charlotte (which also happens to still be on 118.75 where it was first added). There are new satellites scheduled to be launched to 72.7 and 77 in late 2009 and 2011 respectively, and they will need to find a replacement soon for E*3 which is what the failed AMC-14 launch was to have taken care of.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> So bottom line is, if you do switch to eastern arc to get your HD locals and you lose your locals in the process from the time of the order to the time of install be sure to call back tech support immediately to get a credit to your account for the time you are without your locals.


The system automatically gives credit for that type of situation.



> My guess the the CSR did something wrong. You should NOT lose any channels when an order is put in for a new dish. The way it has been working is once a package is authorized you get the channels from which ever satellites that the dish can see. There was nothing in DISH's system that authorized a satellite slot (or eastern or western arc) just the package that a channel is in. While that could have changed things from my view (I am getting my HD locals from 77 and I never called DISH, just changed the dish myself) I have to wonder.


Sometimes to get the work order to create the locals have to be removed and added back on, and then the system forces the dish upgrade. In that situation, the locals would go away when they were removed and wouldn't come back on until the work order for the install closes. It doesn't happen often, but sometimes has to be done.


----------



## DavidRobert (Apr 6, 2008)

I read the comment about installing the Eastern Arc yourself. I'd like to do that and install it my way with extra care. 
My question is - Have any of you done business with Dish Depot, in FLA? They sell the separate HD receivers and the DISH 1000.4 
When pointing at the Eastern Arc, is actual lookup angle really high? like 80 - 75 degrees? I have trees in that S.E. direction where right now the Dish500 has a clear view. Thats my only concern. High angle over the trees would be OK.
Please pass along user success with getting or installing the Eastern Arc yourself.
Thanks for all the help here.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

For DC the numbers are Elevation 45, Azimuth 183, Skew 85.
Pretty much due South and half way to vertical from the horizon.


----------



## duffasaurus (Aug 17, 2008)

BobaBird, it's duffasaurus to you, but I remain eternally indebted to you for your superior knowledge about those inanimate objects called satellites!:lol:


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> The system automatically gives credit for that type of situation.
> *The Rep told me that it doesn't but he can manually issue the credit.*
> 
> Sometimes to get the work order to create the locals have to be removed and added back on, and then the system forces the dish upgrade. In that situation, the locals would go away when they were removed and wouldn't come back on until the work order for the install closes. It doesn't happen often, but sometimes has to be done.


This is what the rep told me as to why I lost my locals until the workd is completed.


----------



## Brandie (May 12, 2007)

I haven't lost my Jax, FL locals while I wait until the Wednesday install.


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

I am in Central PA as well and my appointment is today 8am to 12 noon. I will post later how the upgrade went. Does anyone know if I need a new smartcard for my receivers to get the eastern arc sats? 
Brad


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bubba3 said:


> Does anyone know if I need a new smartcard for my receivers to get the eastern arc sats?
> 
> Brad


Brad,

Yes you do and all of your receivers must be MPEG4 receivers.


----------



## nostalgiaguru (Aug 12, 2008)

I just set up the same install. But, in my case, I am still using two 510's and a 722. So, he said it would be a second dish rather than replacement of existing dish.

Does that make sense?


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

no the are not leaving my 2 dish's there, cuz I won't need them, so one dish


----------



## bthessel (Oct 26, 2004)

Errr, just got done chatting with support, 2 year commitment or $59.00 to add a second dish. No thanks, I have waited for E* to get Cincinnati locals for a while and now that they finally have them I am not going to spend more money to get them. Time to call D*.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

nostalgiaguru said:


> I just set up the same install. But, in my case, I am still using two 510's and a 722. So, he said it would be a second dish rather than replacement of existing dish.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Yes. You MUST keep 119 and 110 because your 510s can only get MPEG2 programming. The 77 degree satellite is all MPEG4 and your 722 will be able to receive the HD locals (and likely other channels) from it.


----------



## nostalgiaguru (Aug 12, 2008)

Bill R said:


> Yes. You MUST keep 119 and 110 because your 510s can only get MPEG2 programming. The 77 degree satellite is all MPEG4 and your 722 will be able to receive the HD locals (and likely other channels) from it.


OK, now, will I also still receive all of the channels on the 722 that I had been receiving before the new dish install?


----------



## bthessel (Oct 26, 2004)

Bill R said:


> Yes. You MUST keep 119 and 110 because your 510s can only get MPEG2 programming. The 77 degree satellite is all MPEG4 and your 722 will be able to receive the HD locals (and likely other channels) from it.


Bill, since I have two 622's why is a second dish necessary for me?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

bthessel said:


> Errr, just got done chatting with support, 2 year commitment or $59.00 to add a second dish. No thanks, I have waited for E* to get Cincinnati locals for a while and now that they finally have them I am not going to spend more money to get them. Time to call D*.


I REALLY suggest that you do some in depth research before you switch. DirecTV's HD DVR isn't anywhere as good as DISH's 722.

DirecTV only carries 4 HD locals from the Cincinnati market. To get the rest of them you need to BUY the USB add-on OTA tuner. As with DISH there is a two year commitment with DirecTV.


----------



## nostalgiaguru (Aug 12, 2008)

bthessel said:


> Errr, just got done chatting with support, 2 year commitment or $59.00 to add a second dish. No thanks, I have waited for E* to get Cincinnati locals for a while and now that they finally have them I am not going to spend more money to get them. Time to call D*.


The commitment has never bothered me, I've been with Dish for years, and I've always loved the programming. I'm a former D* sunscriber. Plus, I laready made a commitment two months ago to get some discounts when they first hooked up HD, so this one doesn't hurt much.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

nostalgiaguru said:


> OK, now, will I also still receive all of the channels on the 722 that I had been receiving before the new dish install?


Yes, plus your HD locals.

I have the same setup that you will have (129, 119, 110, and 77). I did not lose any channels. The only difference that I noticed (besides my additional HD locals) is that some of the channels that did come from 119 or 110 now come from 77 on my ViP receivers (you can prees the info button twice to see which satellite the channels are coming from). On your non-vip receivers they will still come from 110 or 119 since the non-vip receivers can't "see" MPEG4 channels.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

bthessel said:


> Bill, since I have two 622's why is a second dish necessary for me?


It really isn't. In our area a 1000.4 can be used to get all the channels BUT not all the SD channels are offered on the "eastern arc". The way that DISH has the Cincinnati locals channels set up on the 77 degree satellite is this:

WCPO-HD (ch 5160)
WLWT-HD (ch 5162)
WXIX-HD (ch 5163)
Note: Ch 5261 is reserved for WKRC-HD 
WKRC-SD (ch 8351)
WSTR-SD (ch 8354)
WCET-SD (ch 8356)
WCVN-SD (ch 8360)
WPTO-SD (ch 8361)

DISH does not carry the Cincinnati LP (or LD) stations WOTH, WKRP, or WBQC on ANY satellite.

I don't know if this is DISH's plans for all the markets in the eastern arc but I find it interesting that, right now, in our market, if they carry the HD channel they are no longer carrying the SD feed of that channel.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Bill R said:


> I don't know if this is DISH's plans for all the markets in the eastern arc but I find it interesting that, right now, in our market, if they carry the HD channel they are no longer carrying the SD feed of that channel.


That would certainly be a good use of bandwidth!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

duffasaurus said:


> BobaBird, it's duffasaurus to you,


Oops! My apologies, I broke my own rule for getting names right.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> The Rep told me that it doesn't but he can manually issue the credit.


The rep was wrong. When locals are removed, you stop being charged. When they are re-added to prompt the work order, they do not get charged again until the work order closes. Because the billing is a month in advance this turns into a bunch of prorated credits and charges, but the short of it is, you are not charged for the time they are out. I know this for fact.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

So the instal went great, except the installer said I couldn't get 77W as it was not yet active, I told how on here it is active, and my locals in HD are available, I logged on here Sat morning around 9:30 and showed him, so he went back out to the dish and repointed and found 77W, so I watched PSU vs MSU on ABC in HD, wooohoooo!!!!!!


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

I got excited about watching TT v. Okie in HD... hah... talk about a waste of time.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

projectorguru said:


> So the install went great, except the installer said I couldn't get 77W as it was not yet active


Glad to hear that you got it installed (and working). I'm constantly amazed at how "not up to date" some installers are (we all know how poorly informed the CSRs are too). I haven't hear of any problems in our area yet but, most people have their installs scheduled starting today.


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

My eastern arc install Was Friday afternoon . The guy installed a new 1000 dish . I asked him if I needed a new smart card ,he said no but call him on his cell at his next install if I had any problem. I started to flip thru channels noticed HBO,Showtime and ESPN would not come in so I called him back. The installer said no problem I'll come back tonight . About 7:00 PM he returned and consulted an"Eastern arc fact sheet" that they received the day before. My 622 did indeed need a new smart card .He attempted to call tech support to OK swapping cards with me but the tech support guy had conflicting info as to what I needed so the install tech said" would you mind if I up-graded you 622 to a 722 no charge" . Works for me! Considering the newness of the eastern arc to this area I am please with Dish's service and tipped the guy well.
Brad


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

you tip installers? Wow nevber heard of that before, I did give him a tip on Eastern arc though,lol


----------



## Radner (Oct 24, 2005)

Bubba3 said:


> My eastern arc install Was Friday afternoon . The guy installed a new 1000 dish . I asked him if I needed a new smart card ,he said no but call him on his cell at his next install if I had any problem. I started to flip thru channels noticed HBO,Showtime and ESPN would not come in so I called him back. The installer said no problem I'll come back tonight . About 7:00 PM he returned and consulted an"Eastern arc fact sheet" that they received the day before. My 622 did indeed need a new smart card .He attempted to call tech support to OK swapping cards with me but the tech support guy had conflicting info as to what I needed so the install tech said *"would you mind if I up-graded you 622 to a 722 no charge"*. Works for me! Considering the newness of the eastern arc to this area I am please with Dish's service and tipped the guy well.
> Brad


This happened to me on my upgrade this past Saturday except the tech checked various channels before he left. My older 622 wasn't picking up the SD channels, and the only thing he had on the truck were 722's. Darn...


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Radner said:


> This happened to me on my upgrade this past Saturday except the tech checked various channels before he left. My older 622 wasn't picking up the SD channels, and the only thing he had on the truck were 722's. Darn...


I've seen the comment about the 622 having problems with the SD channels several times. I wonder what the problem is? I have a 622 and 722 and don't have problems with ANY channels. I have new (purple) cards in both of them. I wonder if that is it? Or, could it be just the market that some people are in?


----------



## Radner (Oct 24, 2005)

Bill R said:


> I've seen the comment about the 622 having problems with the SD channels several times. I wonder what the problem is? I have a 622 and 722 and don't have problems with ANY channels. I have new (purple) cards in both of them. I wonder if that is it? Or, could it be just the market that some people are in?


My 622 was one of the first ones to come out and it never had a smart card in it. Although a new purple smart card did come in the mail on Saturday. Of which I did not check the mail until after he left.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That's the trick. G3 card required.

Looks like you got a good upgrade because of the cross in the mail.
Hopefully you didn't lose too many programs.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

James Long said:


> That's the trick. G3 card required.


Some else that is "interesting". On the 77 degree satellite it seems like the HD locals are using Nagra2 (people have reported that they can get them with the old cards) and the SD locals are Nagra3 (a purple smart card IS required to get them).

Can anyone comment on that? JohnH? P Smith? James?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Speculation, but DISH is probably trying to make it easier for people to add HD Locals only from 77° (plus their normal DISH setup).


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm considering the switch but have the Multi-Sports pack and wonder if there are any RSNs or HD RSNs that are on 110/119/65 (what I have now with 2 D500s) that have not made it over to Eastern Arc yet? I would normally go through the charts on the EKB but I understand they aren't all currently up to date.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The charts are up to date enough. Look at the main list and see what is where. You have everything on 61.5° already - I believe all the SDs are on 72.7°.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I just tried the chat method, got a Tier 2 tech but they said all they could do was add another dish (that's obviously not what the best solution would be, even without EastArc) and it would be $60 or a two year commitment. I asked about EA and they said, nope - still testing and not available to customers yet. I didn't feel like arguing or anything so I just ended the session and maybe I'll try again later with a different rep.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The EKB dishlist charts are all current as of yesterday.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> The EKB dishlist charts are all current as of yesterday.


Thanks, I noticed that after James' note and it looks like I'm in the clear. I decided to send a note to the ceo e-mail instead of trying Tech Support again (I'm a 10 year customer paying over $100/month after all) and got a phone call from someone within an hour setting me up with an appointment for this Saturday afternoon, no charge/no commitment. She couldn't promise a 1000.4 install but said they would if possible - guess I'll wait and see what happens on Saturday!

Thanks to everyone here for all the support and incredibly useful information!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob,

I know of some people in our area that have got a 1000.4 and others that just got a wing dish. 

If you get a 1000.4 dish make sure that all your channels are working before the installer leaves. With a 1000.4 you need a purple smart card in your receivers to get the Cincinnati SD locals (but the HD locals come in without the purple smart card).


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, I did NOT get my eastern arc install. I was originally scheduled for yesterday but the installer called and said they had no one in their area (translation: they did not have enough jobs in St. Augustine to warrant the drive from Jacksonville! I learned this on my initial Dish install from the installer, who came out on my THIRD scheduled appointment!). I was rescheduled for today and the company then called me back and said that they have not been trained in Eastern Arc installs!!!!!!:nono2: 
Understand that I work 6 days a week (sat--thurs) and have college courses on the 7th (fridays) so I have to stay home from work for the install and I have currently lost 2 days and cannot lose any more right now!!!!! 
I spent over an hour on the phone with dish just now and, after being transferred from person to person they are giving me a month of free service (but only after saying that this is the kind of thing that would drive me to DirecTV in a heartbeat!) I also had to point out that I have the Everything pack with HD platinum and 2 DVRs so I am NOT one of their $40/month customers!
Also, I have been without locals since the work order was put in. At first they were telling me I could not get my locals back but I said why can't they cancel the order since I am not available to be home for the install now! They could not figure this out themselves.

I guess I will try and change my Christmas vacation plans if I can and try to be home for a day or two and reschedule the install for then since I DO want my HD locals!

Funny thing is they had NO problem bumping me two days in a row but when I asked them to bump somone else they said they could not do that!!!!! Guess that makes me special since they COULD bump me! 

Sad part is when I made the initial appointment I explained about my work schedule and said that if there would be similar problems as I had on the initial install I couldn't do it. I was repeatedly assured that there would not be.:nono2:


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow... that's awful. I think I'd send an email to c e o at e c h o s t a r . c o m and complain. Personally, I'd also consider switching providers... and I'm a loyal Dish customer. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I agree, send an email to the CEO group. One of the (many) reasons that DISH is losing customers is because of things like this. DISH needs to hear about it and take action to see that it stops happening.


----------



## mchouse (Apr 3, 2007)

ehb224 said:


> Well, I did NOT get my eastern arc install. I was originally scheduled for yesterday but the installer called and said they had no one in their area (translation: they did not have enough jobs in St. Augustine to warrant the drive from Jacksonville! I learned this on my initial Dish install from the installer, who came out on my THIRD scheduled appointment!). I was rescheduled for today and the company then called me back and said that they have not been trained in Eastern Arc installs!!!!!!:nono2:
> Understand that I work 6 days a week (sat--thurs) and have college courses on the 7th (fridays) so I have to stay home from work for the install and I have currently lost 2 days and cannot lose any more right now!!!!!
> I spent over an hour on the phone with dish just now and, after being transferred from person to person they are giving me a month of free service (but only after saying that this is the kind of thing that would drive me to DirecTV in a heartbeat!) I also had to point out that I have the Everything pack with HD platinum and 2 DVRs so I am NOT one of their $40/month customers!
> Also, I have been without locals since the work order was put in. At first they were telling me I could not get my locals back but I said why can't they cancel the order since I am not available to be home for the install now! They could not figure this out themselves.
> ...


How do you have time to watch TV with working 6 days a week plus college ??


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

mchouse said:


> How do you have time to watch TV with working 6 days a week plus college ??


Part time, Literary Braille and ASL courses--work related.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Bill R said:


> Bob,
> 
> I know of some people in our area that have got a 1000.4 and others that just got a wing dish.
> 
> If you get a 1000.4 dish make sure that all your channels are working before the installer leaves. With a 1000.4 you need a purple smart card in your receivers to get the Cincinnati SD locals (but the HD locals come in without the purple smart card).


Thanks Bill, I got the Purple cards a couple of weeks ago so I'm hoping for a 1000.4 install to clean up the clutter of two dishes on the roof. Now we just need WKRC to quit holding out so we have all 4 major networks in HD via Sat.


----------



## nostalgiaguru (Aug 12, 2008)

OK, just got the 2nd dish installed for my HD locals, and the picture looks great. But, there's no card installed. Since there's no purple card, do I just think I'm getting HD picture?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

nostalgiaguru said:


> OK, just got the 2nd dish installed for my HD locals, and the picture looks great. But, there's no card installed. Since there's no purple card, do I just think I'm getting HD picture?


The local market HD channels from the 77 degree satellite do not require a new card (yet). However the SD local channels do but since you have another dish you are getting yours from the other satellite (so am I).

I have no idea of why DISH is using Nagra 2 for HD local channel and Nagra 3 (new purple card required) for SD local channels from 77 but they are. That will change in a couple of months and all slots and all channels (except a few) will require the new card.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

What kind of training do you need to install an Eastern Arc Dish? I received no training on them and I have had no problems installing the dishes. The main difference is you point the dish to the southeast.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

bobukcat said:


> Thanks Bill, I got the Purple cards a couple of weeks ago so I'm hoping for a 1000.4 install to clean up the clutter of two dishes on the roof. Now we just need WKRC to quit holding out so we have all 4 major networks in HD via Sat.


Bob,

It is a MUCH bigger issue that just WKRC holding out. The problem is with their parent company, Newport LLC. They are not allowing DISH to carry any of their HD locals. They want additional fees from DISH to carry their stations. Some markets are "worse off" than ours. They are missing several HD locals. I don't know when a settlement will be reached but I was told, again, this week, that "we are very close" (that came from a Newport LLC spokesperson).


----------



## TE_DSMIA (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry if this is not in the right thread, feel free to point me in the right direction!

I am in Des Moines Iowa, and I THINK our Locals are now in HD here from what I have read, but I am not sure how to get them on my guide etc. I know that DTV has local here now.

I think I have the 1000.4 dish as they just installed a new one about 3-4 weeks ago, but I'm not really sure how to tell other than to try to find the work order.

So is there a trick to get them or do I just pray and call Dish?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

TE_DSMIA said:


> I think I have the 1000.4 dish as they just installed a new one about 3-4 weeks ago, but I'm not really sure how to tell other than to try to find the work order.
> 
> So is there a trick to get them or do I just pray and call Dish?


My bet is that you have a 1000.2 dish. Press menu, 6, 1, 1, and then check switch. If that screen show 110, 119, 129 you have a 1000.2 dish and that is why you can't get your HD locals. The Des Moines HD locals are on the 61.5 satellite (ch 5150 -5153) and you will not see them in your guide unless you have a dish pointing at that satellite and subscribe to your locals.


----------



## TE_DSMIA (Mar 13, 2008)

Bill R said:


> My bet is that you have a 1000.2 dish. Press menu, 6, 1, 1, and then check switch. If that screen show 110, 119, 129 you have a 1000.2 dish and that is why you can't get your HD locals. The Des Moines HD locals are on the 61.5 satellite (ch 5150 -5153) and you will not see them in your guide unless you have a dish pointing at that satellite and subscribe to your locals.


Well shucks.....

I do have locals (and Turbo HD Platinum etc...) but not in HD so basically I have to have them come out and put up ANOTHER dish......man my brother in law had to do nothing he just turned on his TV and BOOM had locals in HD.
Also what if I can "see" the 61.5 Sat with my dish...no way to add it?


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

James Long said:


> That is good ... especially for the locals appearing on 77° where the new dish is the best answer. I wonder what DISH will do with customers who still have SD receivers ... I'm considering a split setup (Eastern Arc feeding ViPs, other dish feeding SDs) for my house.


James,

I read thru these threads, and I am confused.
Is Dish doing these free1000.4 installs only for existing subs that can't receive their locals. Or can anyone that has received their new smart cards request the new 1000.4 ?
I would like to get rid of the 2 500's on my roof. I also believe there is additional beneifits re PQ at the new locations.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe the only "free" installs are for those needing the dish for locals.
If I'm reading the reports correctly that includes a programming commitment.

(I don't have any special knowledge, just remembering what I've read here.)

I would not expect a free install for someone who does not need the dish in DISH's eyes.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

James Long said:


> I believe the only "free" installs are for those needing the dish for locals.
> If I'm reading the reports correctly that includes a programming commitment.
> 
> (I don't have any special knowledge, just remembering what I've read here.)
> ...


Thanks James.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

The retailer I install for was told that existing customers (on the Eastern Arc) can only get a free install (with a new commitment) for a 61.5 dish at this time.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

BNUMM said:


> The retailer I install for was told that existing customers (on the Eastern Arc) can only get a free install (with a new commitment) for a 61.5 dish at this time.


It seems to vary a lot by area. Our HD locals (Cincinnati) have only been available since Nov 19th so it is way too early to conclude exactly what DISH's "rules" are but here is what I am hearing (from my local retailer) in my market: If a customer has ANY SD receivers on their account along with ViP receivers they get a wing dish (for the 77 degree satellite). If they already have a wing dish for 61.5 (which a lot of people do because of the problem with 129 around here) they get a 1000.4 dish and their other dishes (unless they have international channels from 118.75) are taken down. If a customer has a 1000.2 dish, (normally) they will get a wing dish (for 77). All NEW customers will get a 1000.4 dish. LOS issues can change what dish a customer may get. He added they he HOPES that he does not have to go back next spring and change out those customers (the 77 "wingers") again.


----------



## TE_DSMIA (Mar 13, 2008)

I just got off chat with Dish Tech and they told me I can't get a 1000.4 unless I am a new HD only customer as the 1000.4 will not work with SD receivers , so they have to install a wing dish (no cost or commitment) he said the 1000.4 may be available to existing customers one day but they will have to be HD only...?

So looks like I get a wing dish.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

TE_DSMIA said:


> he said the 1000.4 may be available to existing customers one day but they will have to be HD only...?
> 
> 
> > Because only MPEG-4 is on EA, no MPEG-2, an SD receiver can't see it (maybe a very few exceptions on 61.5).


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

My e-mail to the CEO address elicited a quick response and they had a tech out yesterday afternoon as promised. He had a whole pickup truck bed of 1000.4 dishes and said he had been doing a lot of new installs but mine was the first upgrade he had done. My only complaint at all is that they would not take down the two D500s from the roof because they are "not allowed to" and he didn't move my OTA antenna over to the back of the 1000.4. This isn't a real big deal but I do want it cleaned up so I will take the posts and dishes down myself although I think I'll leave the shoes so as not to open up the holes.

Now, I just need the owner of the local CBS channel to quit being greedy on the price for HD coverage by E*!! I'm actually impressed with the quality of the HD locals from the SAT, OTA is clearly better but it's not as drastic as I expected.


----------



## nostalgiaguru (Aug 12, 2008)

James Long said:


> I believe the only "free" installs are for those needing the dish for locals.
> If I'm reading the reports correctly that includes a programming commitment.
> 
> (I don't have any special knowledge, just remembering what I've read here.)
> ...


Free with 2-year commitment, $59.95 otherwise.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

nostalgiaguru said:


> Free with 2-year commitment, $59.95 otherwise.


I already had locals, just not in HD, no commitment for me and free install


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

projectorguru said:


> I already had locals, just not in HD, no commitment for me and free install


Same here, although I was told it would be $59.95 or two year commitment I didn't like that answer and sent a note to the ceo e-mail address, got a call back in less than an hour with a time scheduled to do the conversion for free and no commitment.


----------



## Radner (Oct 24, 2005)

projectorguru said:


> I already had locals, just not in HD, no commitment for me and free install


Ditto... even got a free upgrade to a 722 because my 622 wouldn't pick up the SD channels.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Do you mean 522, 622 would easily pick up MPEG-4 SD channels?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

See above ( http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1897569#post1897569 ). His 622 did not have the new G3 smartcard so it failed to display the MPEG4 EA locals. The installer's instant fix was to swap for a 722. Not a bad fix.


----------

